# Water temp for shovelhead?



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

What should the water temp be to start to fish for shovelhead? Anybody know? May 50?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

they eat year round...just have to change how you fish for them...check out www.hookedoncatfish.com it will get you ponited in the right direction


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just what does this "Hooked on Catfish" guy know that I dont........


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

thank you 60 some degrees for the prime bite and 50 to start. The pound i fish is probly 50 degrees by now. Here i come!!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellonhead, In a nut shell, like everyone else here but you, how to catch a fish.

bill


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I've always considered 60 degrees the magic mark, but I really havn't put many flatheads on the bank to talk about it. Hell I caught one in March at the confluence of a warm water discharge the Ohio river. So the water was definitally around the 60 degree mark.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

In my life probablly 75 percent of my Flatheads have been caught from may-10th till June- 10th..So I would say 58-68 degrees is prime for pre spawn flatheads.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for your inputs, the pond im fishing is right around 53-55 degress and im thinking about going next weekend. The weather is not supposed to get below 60 this weekend and next week so the water temp in there could be as high as the low 60's. Hopefully that will be enough to get them going. I wouldnt see why they wouldnt bite when the water is that warm. Hopefully


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

The earliest I have caught flatheads out of the Ohio River is April. This is below the dam, not in any discharges. The best cat action I think is when the water is well over the 70 degree mark. We hit most of our biggest flatheads in August-October. Flats can be caught all year round you just need to find their wintering hole. I have never fished a pond for flatheads so I cant really help ya there but I know that a ponds temp can change rapidly so there may be a very small window in the spring before they spawn so the post spawn bite might be your best. Good Luck!

Jake


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks I will need it. Its only about a four acre pond so theres no need to find a wintering hole there all in one area. And with the water temps probly being in the low 60's I should be able to pull a few off


----------

